# injecting fertilizer in the substrate (submersed)?



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Has anyone tried to inject fertilizer in the substrate (clay-based) for Crypts which are grown in pots, submersed? Because of the clay, my guess would be that the fertilizer would seap out only slowly so it would become availble to the plants in the pots, mainly ... 

Paul


----------

